# Visa 573 Financial Requirements



## gearpoise (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi everyone! 

I understand that there's a financial requirement needed to be declared to prove in order to attain the student visa. However, my accommodation in Australia would be settled for as I'm staying with my family when I'm there. 

Does anyone know whether there would be any exemptions/deductions I can take out from the financial requirement? With an extreme lowest estimate, yearly rent could be at least 8k, and that would help me alot if it's taken out of the Visa Financial Requirement. I was wondering whether anyone has a clue? 

I've tried asking Education consultants and they're more eager to get my business rather than giving me a firm answer considering their numerous experiences.


----------



## Binfeng Zhang (May 25, 2016)

Hello,

At the end of the day immigration wants to know that you can fund your own stay in Australia for a few reasons, but the main one is that you are not here to work under the pretense of a student visa. 

One thing you could do is ask the family providing you with the accommodation to write a letter stating they are taking care of this aspect and for how long. Then just mention this only leaves your tuition fees, air fares and personal spending money which needs to come from you. 

There is no guarantee that immigration won't ask for the evidence, however, the best thing you can do is explain your situation clearly to them. 

Hope that helps.

Binfeng Zhang
Registered Migration Agent
1678875


----------



## gearpoise (Jun 8, 2016)

Binfeng Zhang said:


> There is no guarantee that immigration won't ask for the evidence, however, the best thing you can do is explain your situation clearly to them.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> ...


Thank you Binfeng! That totally helped. Out of curiosity, are there ever instances where evidence of funds are not required? I've always assumed it will always be required.


----------



## Binfeng Zhang (May 25, 2016)

For your particular visa, I have not yet come across a case where they have waived all financial requirements because it is quite an important aspect of the visa. 

Best wishes with your application. 

Binfeng Zhang
Registered Migration Agent
1678875


----------

